# Rave... new espresso blend?



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

Just seen this new addition... has anyone tried this yet? Only available wholesale previously.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/espresso-blend?variant=8721089593398#parentVerticalTab1


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Good price for a kg


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Maybe it's a competitor for cc's mystery N? Tempted to give it a go.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Just ordered it to try out. Usually have signature blend.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds interesting. I've just had a mug of the Halloween Blend as a cappa through the Mukka Express and that was nice. Was rich and dark.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Rhys said:


> Sounds interesting. I've just had a mug of the Halloween Blend as a cappa through the Mukka Express and that was nice. Was rich and dark.


Was this not just out this week? If so, you didn't get it long ago? Did you not let it rest?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's either that or stale coffee.... (or frozen). Tasted nice though


----------



## aoxomoxoa (May 2, 2017)

Covveekid said:


> Just seen this new addition... has anyone tried this yet? Only available wholesale previously.
> 
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/espresso-blend?variant=8721089593398#parentVerticalTab1


A shame they haven't put a tasting note on their website - a kilo's a bit of a commitment, although it is at a good price. I'm very much enjoying their Chatswood blend at the moment.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@ShortShots might be able to provide an insight

John


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

If you scroll down the page until near the bottom and under product information, tasting notes it says Sweet and balanced with notes of Toffee, Caramel, Chocolate and Berry sweetness.

Sounds good to me


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

I think its a fairly safe bet....ordering some now. Chatswood remains my Rave favourite, maybe this will be the new top dog.

I'll pass on the halloween blend.... can't risk my machine getting haunted.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Formerly a wholesale only blend figured we might as well release it as Kg to everyone else while we're at it. Our production department is at full whack so don't have the heart to add it to their workload as 250g bags. Mainly chocolate and toffee notes, the berry is there on the finish. Same roast level as chatswood


----------



## aoxomoxoa (May 2, 2017)

********** said:


> If you scroll down the page until near the bottom and under product information, tasting notes it says Sweet and balanced with notes of Toffee, Caramel, Chocolate and Berry sweetness.
> 
> Sounds good to me


My bad, didn't scroll down far enough.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks for this post, I will buying some of this to try.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Iris

You can't go too far wrong with Rave offerings as long as you read the tasting notes e.g. you may want to avoid buying something described as floral / bright if you really after chocolate / biscuits.

Having said that though, a bit of experimentation now and again can lead you to discover coffees you would ordinarily go for (their signature blend is a gentle intro into more fruity flavours if you feeling brave as only a touch of fruityness)

John


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's ok. Not close to the Mystery Mk 8 from CC but it'll do for a drinkable espresso and something that'll be good in a milky drink.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> It's ok. Not close to the Mystery Mk 8 from CC but it'll do for a drinkable espresso and something that'll be good in a milky drink.


I agree its ok, but not anything special, I wont buy it again. I much prefer Rave signature blend, Although I think the best Beans Rave sell is the Columbian Suarez.

Although I have to say coffee Compass blend, Sweet Bourbon is amazing I think that is going to be my go to bean from now on.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I buy 1kg of Itallian Job every few weeks from Rave. Have done for years. It's repeatable, dependable and tastes lovely to me. I really rate it.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks, just ordered a kilo. Can't wait to try.


----------

